# 1939 Shelby



## fullcircle (Jul 23, 2020)

So seeing that after restoring classic cars for over 30 years just recently got infected with the vintage bike sickness. Was able to find my first bike on the cabe it had been painted but in need of completion. This is why I restored the Miss America for the Mrs I couldn't be the only one on a balloon tire.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice paint. Sure is red !


----------

